# Railfanning on the Fairplex Layout Saturday November 6th



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Some photos taken on the layout November 6th Saturday. Hope some of these will sooth the savage beasts on the East Coast!



























My train waiting for orders to leave the staging yard.



















The "Strawberry Train".

More to come.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The NEW.











The OLD.










In the morning shadows.



















Rattler rumbles over one of the tall trestles.

I'm goin' to dinner! More later.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent Gary, Thanks from Delaware
Paul


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice,









Did anyone get pictures of the people ? At the show

New products..........

Big BOOBED Caly Girls ??????????









Was the show worth going too ???????????


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more from yesterday.










You can just see the suspension bridge and tall trestles in the upper rear portion of this photo.










Going south of the old western town.










Notice the water has been drained from the river areas. Must be doing some maintenance.










Is this Greg's Northern??!!










That's all folks! I spent of my time OUTSIDE, so no pix of the vendor hall. Someone else can chime in with those.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Great shots, Gary, and beautiful railroads!! I assume the steam engine was yours, was the E8's in Santa Fe warbonnnet Rex's??

Ed


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 

The steam engine is my Accucraft C19. I was too busy tending to my train, but I believe the E8's were Rex's. The train traffic on the layout was pretty crowded yesterday! We were running in different directions, but on separate mainlines. Sometimes it's hard to distinguish whether you are on the SAME main or different ones, so you really had to keep your mind on your train. This railroad is a lot of fun to run on, that's for sure!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Gary! So, I take it that the Stan and JJ adventure hour didn't have anything worth mentioning?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Gary. Great looking layout and sure does look like it would be fun to operate on. Yep ED those are Rexes loco's and the big ATSF steamer is Gregs. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, that Northern is Rex's, mine is 3751, the number of the only surviving SF Northern (AFAIK). 

So I have 3 "Rex Inc." locos now, SF E8B, SF Northern, and SF "Santa Fe" 2-10-2 (which was converted to DCC last night after arriving back from the show) 

I have to reinforce again how nice and helpful that Fairplex group is... what a pleasure to just go there. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with you about how nice the AND helpful the Fairplex group is to us. I'm going to e-mail Bob Toohy this morning to thank him and his crew of volunteers for their great hospitality. 

It was real nice meeting you for the first time (even with the bulls-eye on your back! Hehehe).


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

The whole Fairplex crew was great. Scott did a wonderful job running the trains and keeping us battery guys on the right track, although with Stan running behind me there were a couple of unpleasant incidents.







Did not shoot much, to busy running. Here are a few pictures. 






















































Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Left to right: unidentified person, Bubba, Ron, and Marty


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the only picture I took of the inside of the show hall.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ thanks for the over all view. Gives us a good Idea of show. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 08 Nov 2010 10:11 AM 
Scott did a wonderful job running the trains and keeping us battery guys on the right track, although with Stan running behind me there were a couple of unpleasant incidents.








Tommy








Rio Gracie


IT WAS NOT MY FAULT...... But I don't know who else to blame... JJ wasn't even around


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aha!!! There _was_ some excitement!! (Well, it wouldn't be an MLS get-together if there wasn't _something_!)


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of more photos from Saturday...



















Russ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch helping me to figure out why I had no range with my Airwire. I had to drill a small hole a hole in the steel coal load to expose the antenna. Works great now! Thanks Paul. Stan Cedarleaf was giving me moral support.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a couple of videos of our 2 RDC-3's running on the Fairplex layout..


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

The pictures posted by Russell were the the site of the 2nd unpleasant incident.







We had three trains running on the Blue Line at the same time. I had stop due to a problem with Gary's 346, unfortunately due to a "failure to communicate" Stan was unaware and the Rio Gracie consist stopped his train for him.







As for the first incident my train showed up at one end of the layout minus a boxcar and caboose.







Stan's Rdc-3's kindley removed them from the track at the other end. These happened in the morning and there were no more "incidents". It was a fun day running trains and Stan and I ran until about 3:30.








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been looking at videos and pictures of Fairplex for years. They have a few impressive 1:1 locos as well. 

The size and scope amazes me, and got me to thinking. Without hijacking a thread, what would you insure the "Replacement Value" for? 

Without a doubt a wonderful place I hope to see with my own eyes someday.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 08 Nov 2010 10:37 PM 
The canyon in this video is what gave me the idea to build the canyon you see in my pictures .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And I only thought JJ had problems like that. Of course Stan was also in the mist of another incident at Marty's







Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

If that is the case, Stan may have to go back to desk (decal) duty till he passes a remedial engineer ticket ! 


doug c


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron
I hope Holly does not mind me using part of her photo here.
I cropped it for my side photo.
thanks Holly, I owe you.
Posted By Ron Senek on 08 Nov 2010 02:17 PM 










Left to right: unidentified person, Bubba, Ron, and Marty


----------

